# S6 Serial Numbers



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey, 
Does anyone know where I can find info. on the serial numbers used by Seagull? I'm looking at a used one listed as an "S6 Burst". I don't see that as a current model. I'm hoping to see when it was made and just which model it is.
Thanx.
-K-


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

I found this in my filing cabinet. I think I got it from the Seagull forum but who knows? LOL

The first 2 (or one) digits = the production year (which begins August 1)
The 3rd and 4th = the production week
The 5th = the production day (1 = Monday)
The last 3 digits = the number of guitars made during that production week

So, if the SN is 3474036, the guitar was built in 1993, 47th week, Thursday, the 36th guitar made that week.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2008)

There's a Seagull forum? Cool! Where can one find that? 
Thanks for the information on the sn. (I was just hoping to know when it was made not when I should buy it a birthday card.) 
Thanks again.
-K-


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

I don't think it's a very active forum but this is where I got the sn info (I think):
http://www.guitarflock.com/forum/index.php

There's these too but again not very active....
http://www.lasidotalk.com/message-board-forum/forum-4.html

http://www.godinforum.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=10

You don't buy your guitar a birthday card???? :smilie_flagge17:


----------

